# How can I remove this part?



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2019)

Would like to remove this bottom chrome part of the front fork for repainting. I’ve carefully tried to unscrew the bearing cup and it’s not moving at all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2019)

The bearing cup just slides down. Get a very thin tip screwdriver and start working it up. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2019)

I would try tapping gently at first into the seam with a H/D putty knife/scraper or maybe a wide(thin) bladed screwdriver (may damage either cover or race slightly). I usually go side to side and it should work it's way upward. some of these are loose, others a press fit.


----------



## 100bikes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## THE STIG (Dec 9, 2019)

it's a bearing race and pry'n it will bend the chrome cover.  warm it with heat gun and flip it over.... it'll fall off


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks fellas for the tips. I used Stig’s method of heating the area which worked great. The grease was like glue holding the parts in place but released once heated up.


----------

